# Best Ga. cat pics?



## frog1 (Jun 1, 2012)

These were taken in Ga.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Where in GA?


----------



## buckwhisperer (Jun 1, 2012)

thats awesome!


----------



## livetohunt (Jun 1, 2012)

The deer in the first picture even grew a tail like a cat...So not only a cat, but a deer that grows a long tail...lol


----------



## frog1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Brushy creek Bleckley co   More pics from same cam.


----------



## buckwhisperer (Jun 1, 2012)

I wonder if it ever caught the deer. did you know that cat was there before these pics?


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 1, 2012)

Sure was cold in GA


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure what to think about this


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Interesting!!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2012)

face looks weird in that first pic


T


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2012)

fake


----------



## oldways (Jun 1, 2012)

looks kinda like a mounted cat


----------



## Strutter (Jun 1, 2012)

Both animals appear to be mounted and being moved around in woods for the camera!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2012)

the multi forked limb that is  obscuring the "cat" in the second and third pics is still attached to the tree in the second and third pics but laying on the ground apparently unattached or pushed down in the first pic. 

The same limbs/branches aren't in the second set of pics at all. Neither is the wrist sized branch standing up just to the left of them in the first set of pics. 

T


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 1, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> Where in GA?



Dekalb county ....


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep that cat was mounted and someone moved it from spot to spot and did the same with the deer.  A lot of trouble to try and spoof people.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2012)

*Good Fake*

The limbs laying at the base of the forked tree on the left are in a different position in all 3 of the first photos. 
The deer doesn't seem to mind being followed by a predator either. I need some of those kind on my hunting land.


----------



## stuart smith (Jun 1, 2012)

That cat sure is happy.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks real to me man good pic


----------



## Fuller (Jun 1, 2012)

Someone has a lot of free time. Definitely fake. The cat is in the same position in every pic and the deer is a mount. Its convenient that there is a limb in front of the deers neck right where the fur line would be for a swiveling neck. Also convenient that you cant see the cats feet in the first picture due to all the limbs that look placed there. And all the pictures were taken within a minute.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2012)

That cat's expression looks like it needs more fiber in its diet.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2012)

He said that they were taken in Ga, he didn't say that they were alive!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Man that is for real.  I know a guy that had a cousin that lived in Columbus with a girl whose ex boyfriend was at West Point one day and talked to a guy fishing that saw a guy with a disposable camera that analyzed this and said it is real.


----------



## sparta391 (Jun 1, 2012)

x2 on the happy cat haha


----------



## Dutch1 (Jun 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Man that is for real.  I know a guy that had a cousin that lived in Columbus with a girl whose ex boyfriend was at West Point one day and talked to a guy fishing that saw a guy with a disposable camera that analyzed this and said it is real.



Now that's funny!

It's fake, and a bad mount of a cat too. . .


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 1, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Yep that cat was mounted and someone moved it from spot to spot and did the same with the deer.  A lot of trouble to try and spoof people.



I'm not sure whether  it's fake or not, but that cat and that deer were not mounted and moved around....unless someone has two separate mounts with the head facing different two different directions....as for the cat, whether it's real or not, it's not a mount either I don't believe...first picture he's almost straight up, and smiling to boot... second picture, he's crouching as he's walking....

Still tho, fake or real, they are great  pictures!


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jun 1, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> I'm not sure whether  it's fake or not, but that cat and that deer were not mounted and moved around....unless someone has two separate mounts with the head facing different two different directions....as for the cat, whether it's real or not, it's not a mount either I don't believe...first picture he's almost straight up, and smiling to boot... second picture, he's crouching as he's walking....
> 
> Still tho, fake or real, they are great  pictures!



Cool pics, looks like the cat is saying " Cheese "


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Jun 1, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAH That is funny stuff there!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2012)

cats neck got broke and it healed looking toward the left. 


T


----------



## Killdee (Jun 1, 2012)

Gheese.........


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Throwback said:


> cats neck got broke and it healed looking toward the left.
> 
> 
> T



lol


----------



## BigCats (Jun 1, 2012)

Cat is looking at about 90 deg.in first pic and deer is looking over last shoulder .2 nd pic deer is looking over right shoulder and cats head doesn't look to be 90 degrees still looks fake though and whats up with deers tail.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2012)

frog came on the thread this evening about 1800 hours and didn't post. reckon why?


T


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## frog1 (Jun 1, 2012)

More pictures to come tomorrow when I get back to my computer .


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2012)

frog said:


> More pictures to come tomorrow when I get back to my computer .



I bet! 

T


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=618499&highlight=panther

T


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just so yall know this guy has a taxidermist shop in Leah in Lincoln county called Frogs Taxidermy. He mounted my first buck I had mounted back in 2001. That should pretty much sum it up.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Jun 2, 2012)

Way to go Frog.  You got us all stirred  up with this thread.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ahhhhhh the threads that keep the summer months interesting on here. Its real, no it ain't , your a liar, no I ain't and you hunt over corn. So what Panthers like corn and I bet you shoot fawns, LOL.


----------



## frog1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Got some good detectives on here, some of ya'll need to be in law enforcement. I had two mt lions come in to be mounted close to the same time( 1st ones ever) so we deceided to play a joke on some hunting buddies on a hunting club when we got them finished. Everyone always sees panthers so we gave them some to look at. Everyone ended up getting a good laugh at the staged pics. It was a mounted deer & two different cats. I figured I'd share with everyone on here. It seems that  the baiting & the panther threads really get interesting. To all who participated hope you enjoyed. Heres the mounts.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 2, 2012)

buckwhisperer said:


> I wonder if it ever caught the deer. did you know that cat was there before these pics?



looks like the answer to that is "NO it didn't" and "yes" 

T


----------



## frog1 (Jun 2, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Just so yall know this guy has a taxidermist shop in Leah in Lincoln county called Frogs Taxidermy. He mounted my first buck I had mounted back in 2001. That should pretty much sum it up.



Sorry you got the wrong Frog. It seems that we get mixed up from time to time, even had one of my customers send him a check once. I'm Frog's Buck Shop Taxidermy in Hawkinsville. Got to watch them taxidermist, they will throw a deer or hog out there for someone to shoot from time to time.


----------



## dick7.62 (Jun 2, 2012)

Throwback said:


> I bet!
> 
> T


----------



## Killdee (Jun 2, 2012)

Good job on the pot stirring frog!!!!!


----------



## Wetzel (Jun 2, 2012)

Throwback said:


> face looks weird in that first pic
> 
> 
> T



People say that about my picture all the time...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 2, 2012)

Would have won the money in GONs contest last yr


----------



## JL242 (Jun 2, 2012)

Frog, where is your shop in Hawkinsville??  We always stop at AB's for lunch on the way up.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 2, 2012)

frog said:


> Sorry you got the wrong Frog. It seems that we get mixed up from time to time, even had one of my customers send him a check once. I'm Frog's Buck Shop Taxidermy in Hawkinsville. Got to watch them taxidermist, they will throw a deer or hog out there for someone to shoot from time to time.



Sorry Frog I stand corrected. I did not know that there were two of you.


----------



## frog1 (Jun 3, 2012)

JL242 said:


> Frog, where is your shop in Hawkinsville??  We always stop at AB's for lunch on the way up.


AB's has got it going on.
As soon as you cross the river headed south on 341, turn left on hwy 26 towards Cochran( at red light). I'm 3 miles on the right(beige & brown metal building).


----------



## frog1 (Jun 3, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Sorry Frog I stand corrected. I did not know that there were two of you.



No problem, whats the odds of two Frogs taxidermy in Ga?


----------



## WestGaJohn (Jun 3, 2012)

Dead giveaway as fake was the fact the cat wasn't black.  Only black cats in Ga.


----------



## REB 73 (Jun 3, 2012)

only cats turn black when lick a frogs back lol


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nothing beter than stirring up "panther stories"


----------



## meandmydog (Jun 3, 2012)

*Fake*

have you ever seen a deer run from a predator with his tail down.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 3, 2012)

meandmydog said:


> have you ever seen a deer run from a predator with his tail down.



HUSH HUSH!! its real! 

T


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jun 6, 2012)

How many people out there  that are true hunters .. no that a deer not going to let a big cat like that get within 1000 yards of him..


----------



## frog1 (Jun 6, 2012)

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> How many people out there  that are true hunters .. no that a deer not going to let a big cat like that get within 1000 yards of him..



Our deer have never seen any cats like that ,so they don't know to be scared.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 6, 2012)

Nicely done frog!Show em the coon and the rattlesnake pic!


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 6, 2012)

Those mounts look very old.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 6, 2012)

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> How many people out there  that are true hunters .. no that a deer not going to let a big cat like that get within 1000 yards of him..



Uh, lets see, what do cougars eat, uh....deer....how can they eat deer from 1000 yards


----------



## trubluau (Jun 14, 2012)

That cat can't catch the deer. He is missing his left rear foot .


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure about you guys... but I wouldn't do business with a taxidermist that tries to trick people like this.


----------



## dick7.62 (Jun 15, 2012)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Not sure about you guys... but I wouldn't do business with a taxidermist that tries to trick people like this.



But who pays any attention to a Clemson tigers fan?


----------



## Worlldbeater (Jun 15, 2012)

and we all know how bad Clemson was tricked in the Orange Bowl this past year.(70 to what) Klemsontiger7   Frog has plenty of business without yours.   He also has a very fine sense of humor and most of us enjoy it.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 15, 2012)

I dont think there were really anybody tricked, I thought is was funny though.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 16, 2012)

Photoshop is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 16, 2012)

..and so are mounted animals!


----------



## olcowman (Jun 16, 2012)

If you look real close at that pile of scrub in the far right hand corner you can make out a panther with a cub a eating a dead fox squirrel... got to really look. It took me a long while but once I seen it there was no doubt.


----------



## frog1 (Jun 16, 2012)

olcowman said:


> If you look real close at that pile of scrub in the far right hand corner you can make out a panther with a cub a eating a dead fox squirrel... got to really look. It took me a long while but once I seen it there was no doubt.



About time someone FINALLY saw that. Thanks I was beginning to think I had posted this for no reason.


----------



## cmriner (Jun 18, 2012)

This thread kept me busy laughing for 20 mins or so. Dats good stuff rite dare !


----------



## mossyhorn (Jun 22, 2012)

*cat problem*

Hey Frog,
I think your cat showed up on my property next to yours in Dodge Co. What yall think?


----------



## frog1 (Jun 22, 2012)

mossyhorn said:


> Hey Frog,
> I think your cat showed up on my property next to yours in Dodge Co. What yall think?



Thats got to be a mount  There aint no deer that big where I hunt in Dodge Co.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 23, 2012)

frog said:


> Thats got to be a mount  There aint no deer that big where I hunt in Dodge Co.



he resembles yours on ur avatar


----------

